# Cavs vs Rockets - Dec 23rd 7PM EST



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

```
Team Stat Leaders
 	    HOUSTON	        CLEVELAND
Points	    Y. Ming 20.2	L. James 27.7
Rebounds    Y. Ming 9.8	        Z. Ilgauskas 7.3
Assists	    R. Alston 5.2	L. James 6.4
Steals	    R. Artest 1.7	L. James 2.0
Blocks	    Y. Ming 1.8	        B. Wallace 1.8
```



> *Houston Rockets (19-9) vs Cleveland (23-4)*​
> After a shaky victory in the opener of his team's current four-game road trip, Houston's Shane Battier referred to the Cleveland Cavaliers as one of the three teams the Rockets aspired to be like.
> 
> While delivering a much better showing its next time out, Houston still has some work to do before it reaches Cleveland's level.
> ...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This should be a real good test. Rockets have some big size advantages and one of the deepest rosters in the league. We are tough to beat at home though, so I'm gonna predict the Cavs pull out a tight one.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

God, i hope we win this one. Go cavs.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The Rockets will focus on James and it's the perfect chance for the supporting cast to step up big and try to confuse the Rockets' defensive strategy.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Decent start by the Cavs early

Yao looks like he was limping a little bit


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Big Ben is bringing it tonight. Good sign


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Artest is doing a nice job against LBJ defensively..


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Rockets hitting everything from deep


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

What's with these fouls on Yao


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Nice block by LeBron. That defensive play just about sealed the game. What's up with Alston trying to talk trash now and start something when the game is almost over? -_-


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Now Artest throws LeBron James to the ground in frustration. More attitude flare-ups.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

This was a good victory for Cleveland. I give Houston credit because they fought hard.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

GREAT WIN for the Cavs. Should silence some of the critics saying that we can only beat scrub teams. Lebron, Boobie, and Mo stepped up big in the 2nd half.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This is going to sound like sour grapes but I was really hoping for a real blowout tonight. Up 14 with 8 to go and I thought we had it.
The zone plus Lebron being out seemed to suck the momentum right out of us till boobie came in as a zone buster.

Good win even though Rockets are on a back to back: lots of tough defenders on the squad. They might be worst team in terms of matchups for the Cavs as they have multiple big bodies to throw at Lebron and West. You wonder how good they would be if Tmac ever gets back up to snuff


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

Great win for Cavs, Mo Will is awesome. The Rockets played well and Alston was hot, but I felt like we were in control most of the game and we pushed away near the end.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Good win for the Cavs. Yao was awesome in the first half of the 4th and it kinda makes me wonder what would've happened if he stayed in the game. T-Mac was being a lazy ******* the whole game but he said he was sore.

Good job to Boobie for hitting those huge 3s.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Personnally, I thought it was a good win, nothing more nothing less.

I guess I am used to us blowing out teams, that it's always a shock to win by less than 10. But all in all, the rockets are a very good team. The same game in Houston might have been a Loss IMO, which is what's bothering me.

Go cavs


----------

